# Ipad et mobile



## balyves (20 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour!

J'ai un ipad professionnel sur lequel je me veux pas rentrer les infos de mon compte mobileme pour des questions de discretion et lorsque je veux me connecter via safari sur me.com le site me demande de passer par les applications dédiées et les réglages de preferences....

Comment puis-je contourner cet obstacle?

merci de votre retour d'experience

Yves


----------



## Alycastre (20 Septembre 2010)

Utiliser un autre navigateur, genre iCab, pas cher et très bien, qui lui, offre la possibilité de modifier l'ID Navigateur, donc de faire croire à la machine que tu n'es pas sur un iPad ...mais sur Safari Mac par exemple et cela marche sans problème, tu as de nouveau accès au portail me.com 

_PS_ L'interface n'est pas du tout adaptée pour du tactile ... Donc gros soucis; par exemple, pas possible d'écrire un mail, pas possible de modifier ses calendriers, lecture seule ! ainsi de suite ( pas possible de chercher dans carnet d'adresses.
Donc c'est une combine qui tourne galère rapidement


----------

